# The Optic Zone



## pseshooter (Dec 30, 2004)

I hope I don't get in trouble for this but I was super impressed with this company. I talked to John, I guess he is the owner and told him how much I wanted to spend and what I was looking for. He actually directed me to a better set of binos for less than I was going to spend. He prices were 50.00 less then the big stores on ach product.  If you are shopping give him a look. By the way the products were Nikon ATB 10x42 and Nikon Monarch 50mm scope.

www.theopticzone.com


----------



## Predator56 (Jan 1, 2005)

have heard nothing but positive about the optic zone


----------



## tknight (Jan 1, 2005)

Those are some great prices, cheaper than wally world


----------

